# Who has owned/Opinions of a K-Car



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I just bought my first K car yesterday, old lady driven, only 79,000 km on the clock, MINT condition 1989 Plymouth Reliant with the old lady smell for $1500.

Who's had one, who's got a story about one, who likes dislikes them and so on


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My buddy had an Aries K-car.. They're built like tanks for a cheap 4 banger.

He drove the piss out of it and crashed it hard at least twice and it kept ticking.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, haven't seen a K car for ages. That's ridiculously low mileage too. That's a decent amount of money for a 22 year old car.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

they were the worst cars dodge ever came out with .should have been called a c-car for crap


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

There and back again. Brings back old memories. The first car I leanrt to drive. Got tons of memories with it. Great soft backseats. Awesome front 3 seat benches. A good size trunk. Good mitsubishi engine. Dodge Aries K 4 door sedan. Driven from 1988 and retired in 2006. The car that saved chrysler in the early '80s. Almost and guaranteed it to be driven for 20 years. The trunk key cover that seem to be ripped off and stolen on all K cars. The speedometer maxed out at 140kph, yet you can drive it faster than that. Fuel consumption was modest when gasoline prices were at 34.9/litre. Odometre that maxed out at 99,999km. Which will reset to zero. Original purchase price of $9,000 with no GST. Times were great!

Therefore, your 75,000km is actually 174,999km (75,000 + 99,000km) at minimum. It could also be 99,999 + 99,999 + 75,000km.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

my buddy drove his up and over a 10 foot dike drove it around the forest driving it like it was stolen, got a flat threw the spare on it and got it back over the dike again. drove home from chilliwack like it was no big deal. 2 years after that its life ended when he put coolant stop leak in the tranmission...or transmission stop leak in the coolant....one of the 2 lol. basically they are good cars for cheap. but not very stylish by anymeans.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

good cars, my buddy's old cutlass in highschool was impossible to kill the only thing we had to keep a container of fluid in the back cuz it leaked like crazy, i forget if it was coolant or automatic tranny fluid i forget which but i think it was a common thing, sounds like it has the same issue as likeitlow's buddies car


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Had a 79....hated it. If your 89 has a ballast resistor, keep a spare one around...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

a pure disposable car .


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I have all the records for it, the old lady kept them, air cared every year, she drove the car from 2000-4000 km a year since 89 with all original receipts.

They are the number one reason that pulled Chrysler/dodge out of the hole until they got the van, cheap reliable car. I agree it's not that great on the eyes, but I needed an A-B car. 

No dents, no scratches, original everything. Brand new tires, breaks and shocks, and I bought the 2.5 litre which has a little more pep.

I am going to put up a picture soon!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well they used them on that heat of the night t.v show and they even made the tires chirp . did they not have one with a turbo in it ???


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

You can youtube the one that goes 10 seconds in the quarter mile!


----------

